# Babies!!!



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Yay my mouse is having babies as we speak! I think she's at number 5 or 6 as of now. Momma is my BEW satin and daddy is my champagne tan satin.

This was her 2 days ago on her wheel:


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow that's exciting. Mine gave birth while I was at work, I got home to a new type of squeaking coming from the nest.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Keep us posted (with pix!); the mother looks like a real beauty.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

She has 14 babies in all. I will cull down 2-4 at a time until she has around 6-8 in all. I will post a picture tomorrow of them. It looks like they all may have dark eyes (which I'm guessing is dominate).


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

All of the pinkies:








The nest:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That is one rocking nest! Lovely healthy looking bubs! Well done mumma mouse!


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

I culled down to 10 (2 of them I didn't know the sex of, the other 2 were the smallest males). Out of the current group, I believe there are 8 girls and 2 boys. Of course I'm not 100% sure about at least 2 of them. They are 1 week old.

Updated pics:
Here's an updated/better picture of Kobocha (who is the daddy to the litter)









All the babies together









Picture of the babies in 2 groups (made it easier for pics)


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like you have a couple of pretty little brindles in there!!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Satin brindles are SO pretty!


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes there are brindles  Wednesday, their eyes should hopefully open 

More pics:
Here are the 2 brindles-








Here are the 2 broken colored ones-








Here are the straw colored ones-


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful babies! Are they ALL satin?! :shock: :lol:


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

FeralWolf said:


> Beautiful babies! Are they ALL satin?! :shock: :lol:


Yes


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

They are amazing!  You should be proud.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

They really look pretty! I love satins  I am pretty new and havent really noticed before how you can tell the colours so early on, its facinating!


----------

